# Eenie Meenie Minie Moe



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

. . . Tell me where these 3 will go.










With my 3500th post, I am sending out some goodies as well as making it a contest. Winner will get some smokes, too.

Here it is. I have decided to send a package to 3 deserving gorillas.
Guess who they are. Hints? Nah - maybe later. The one who gets the most correct wins. Ties will be broken by earliest post. Edited posts are disqualified.

Boxes won't be filled until Monday night and shipped Tuesday. Entries close Tuesday, 9/5 at 9:00 pm PT. After all, ya can't guess after they arrive. 
Each guess must contain 3 gorilla names. Each player gets 3 guesses per calendar day.

If this is too absurd and nobody comes close, I will revise the contest completely.

The winner, if there is one, will be announced after the boxes arrive.

:w

S.H.I.T. Herfers not eligible - I've talked to these guys about who is on my radar.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

pnoon said:


> S.H.I.T. Herfers not eligible - I've talked to these guys about who is on my radar.


  ..CRAFT!!!!!......YA BASTAGE!!!!!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

My vote is one of these guys.

Good contest Pete.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Evil. I can't even begin to guess w/o clues.
Nice one though.

Go Go Go :dr


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> My vote is one of these guys.
> 
> Good contest Pete.


ONE of these guys?????????
What part of the number 3 don't you understand?


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

My guesses

Galaga
SDmate
FloydP


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

pnoon said:


> ONE of these guys?????????
> What part of the number 3 don't you understand?


Read my location and ask me again why numbers mean nothing to me.:fu


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

BUCASmoker
DonWeb
68TriShield


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Read my location and ask me again why numbers mean nothing to me.:fu


:r Now that made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

DonWeb
Floydp
pds


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Hmmmm my guesses
Detroit
CigarGal
Ermo


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

DonWebb
Poriggity
DETROITPHA357

KASR


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

JPH said:


> My guesses
> 
> Galaga
> SDmate
> FloydP


haha no need to bomb me
I just grab em straight out of his coolidor..


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

KASR said:


> DonWebb
> Poriggity
> DETROITPHA357
> 
> KASR


Let me clarify - 3 guesses of 3 gorillas each day.
KASR (and others) have guessed once. Ya get two more today.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

1st
V.smitty
stig
zemekone

2nd
floydp
mr.c
JPH

3rd
DaKlugs
IHT
Paulmac


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

JPH said:


> My guesses
> 
> Galaga
> SDmate
> FloydP


Guess 2:
Backwoods
RPB67
NCRadioman

Guess 3:
Cigargal
Icehog
Daklugs


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DaKlugs
JPH
DETROITPHA357


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Detroit
Bucasmoker
68Trishield

MsFloydp
ReIspa
Icehog3

BigwaveDave
Ironfreak
Catfish


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

These guys!!


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

donweb
bucasmoker
zemekone

Nice bomb run !!


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

Da Klugs
Icehog
Anita

Rockstar
Cigar Gal
FloydP

Mr C
TechMetalMan
Mister Maduroo


Congrats on 3500


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Congrats on the 3500th post! A fun idea for a contest!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

2 of the guesses (by two different gorillas) have one correct.

First hint: None of the targets have received packages from me before.


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

White97Jimmy said:


> BUCASmoker
> DonWeb
> 68TriShield


I hope not!!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Hmmmm my guesses
> Detroit
> CigarGal
> Ermo


Although I think he's wrong I like his guess  ok now I'm praying with my fingers crossed....


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

I know the answers!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

zemekone said:


> I know the answers!


:fu :fu :fu 
YOU can't play.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

zemekone said:


> I know the answers!


I'll have Tom come out and bench press for you while your chest heals, if you PM me some help....:r

1st guess (photoshop bombs):
IHT
Backwoods
DonWeb

2nd guess:
Klugs
Joed
Icehog

3rd guess:
CigarGal
Ermo
Mr C

I'm too lazy to back track the bombs you sent Peter, just hoping for some help from Gerry for tomorrows guesses 

Cool contest!!!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

zemekone said:


> I know the answers!


pm sent..:r


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

Day 2 Guesses:

stig
don p
lance

kenstogie
RJT
steve471

Cigargal
Baric
C2000


----------



## herwood38 (Feb 13, 2006)

Ron1Y
Detroit
Bucasmoker

stogiefanatic182
Oilman
cigargal

joed
backwoods
jph


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

catfish mark
backwoods
LeafHog

catfish mark
ResIpsa
CigarGal

backwoods 
ResIpsa
Simplified


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

cigargal
DonWeb
Icehog3


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Next hint: One, and only one, of the targets have posted in this thread.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Ahhh a new day..
1
Zemekone
pds
Cigargal
2
Floydp
Galaga
Cigargal
3
Pds
Cigargal
Floydp


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Day 2
Caskwith
Baric
FiremanUK

Floydp
Azherfer
ComicBookFreak

Stig
PDS
Mr Maduroo


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

TXMatt
DonWeb
Rockstar

bonggoy
pinoyman
TXMatt

LeafHog
TXMatt
SvilleKid


(If I am right about one particular name I win either way!) :w


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Stogie Fanatic
Mister Maduroo
TXMatt


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Kayakrat
txmatt
azherfer

bigwaved
txmatt
azherfer


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

BUCASmoker said:


> I hope not!!!


Now why would you say that?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

First hint: None of the targets have received packages from me before.
Second hint: One, and only one, of the targets have posted in this thread.
Third Hint: Second hint is still true.
Fourth Hint: "2 of the guesses (by two different gorillas) have one correct" is still true.
Fifth Hint: All 3 targets joined CS after 1/1/05 - One prior to me joining,
the other two after I joined. One joined after 6/1/06.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

Day 3


par
cigar no baka
justinphilly

SUOrangeguy
RJT
KASR

OT Loki
Porigitty
neoflex


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

guess no. 3

Poriggity
IHT
Stogie Fanatic

bigwaved
justinphilly
KASR

OT Loki
SUOrangeguy
justinphilly


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Now why would you say that?


im still licking my wounds from previous bombs


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

DriftyGypsy
PadronMe
KayakRat

WhiteJimmy97
croatan
RenoB

SDMate
Toddzilla
LtRich


----------



## DAFU (Dec 14, 2004)

Thanks for the contest Pete!!!

MrC
ToddziLLa
neoflex

MrC
drevim
ToddziLLa

j6ppc
drevim
justinphilly


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Baric
CigarGal
SeanGar


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

Day 4

Todzilla
j6ppc
donp

king james
Detroit
Cigargal

stig
Dr. Stogie Fresh
Catfish


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Catfish
JPH
Opusxox


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Boxes are on the way. Guessing ends tonight at 9:00pm PT.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

my guess for today



Kwagga
Barcelona
franksmith


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Puro Brat
King Cat
Fpdoc


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks for the contest pnoon! My three guesses:

CigarGal
DonWeb
NCRadioMan

JPH
RPB67
WhiteJimmy97

Ermo
GermantownRob
Icehog3


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Boxes are on the way. Guessing ends tonight at 9:00pm PT.


2 hours to go folks.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> Puro Brat
> King Cat
> Fpdoc


We have a winner.....NOT!


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

ToddziLLa said:


> Puro Brat
> King Cat
> Fpdoc


:r too funny


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

well??


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> well??


I will PM the winner and ask that they keep it quiet until the packages land. Once all 3 have landed, I will post the winner's name.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

pnoon said:


> I will PM the winner and ask that they keep it quiet until the packages land. Once all 3 have landed, I will post the winner's name.


so i guess since i havent gotten a pm, that i havent won? :hn


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> so i guess since i havent gotten a pm, that i havent won? :hn


Duh. 
Without having made a guess, it's safe to assume you haven't won.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Duh.
> Without having made a guess, it's safe to assume you haven't won.


oh yeah! lol, i was referring to me not being one of the recipients.. but i guess i STILL wont know if that was true or not.. Nervermind, just going to go to bed now!:r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> oh yeah! lol, i was referring to me not being one of the recipients.. but i guess i STILL wont know if that was true or not.. Nervermind, just going to go to bed now!:r


Too funny.
I can say one thing for sure - You may or may not be one of the targets.  
Nitey nite.:s


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

pnoon said:


> I can say one thing for sure - You may or may not be one of the targets.


thanks for clearing that up! :sl


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

So Peter are you in able to disclose a winner yet?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

j6ppc said:


> So Peter are you in able to disclose a winner yet?


No - Still waiting for all packages to land.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

pnoon said:


> No - Still waiting for all packages to land.


One has landed! I got hit!

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=491321#post491321

:ms NCRM


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

NCRadioMan said:


> One has landed! I got hit!
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=491321#post491321
> 
> :ms NCRM


Nice hit indeed. 
1 down, 2 to go


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

we ever find out who the weiner was?


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

backwoods said:


> we ever find out who the weiner was?


That list would be too long, bw.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

backwoods said:


> we ever find out who the weiner was?


yeah pete who da fugg won?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> yeah pete who da fugg won?


If I told ya, then I'd have to kill ya.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

these are the only 2 guesses that had NCR in it



JPH said:


> Guess 2:
> Backwoods
> RPB67
> NCRadioman





yourchoice said:


> CigarGal
> DonWeb
> NCRadioMan


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

> > we ever find out who the weiner was?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HaHa! Is it really possible to win your own contest! :r

Great bombing - contest combo, *pnoon*.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Stogiefanatic182 said:


> Day 4
> 
> Todzilla
> j6ppc
> ...


It was an honor just being nominated!

Nice hits Pete


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

backwoods said:


> these are the only 2 guesses that had NCR in it


maybe the wiener didn't name all 3.


----------

